# Theater room-Lifesize Yoda, Flux Capacitor, Mame, theater stairs !



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

Flux capacitor was build by me as well as the arcade machine ( close to 2,000 games )
The concession stand was bought on craigslist from a salon for $200. The chairs were bought at in auction, they came straight out of a closed down theatre cost $180 for 9 chairs !! . Yoda was bought on Craigslist for $350.. The stairs I painted myself and then bought the movie tiles / logos on etsy .... carpet was also from craigslist.

any questions at all ask me !! :smile:

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/v...ater/FullSizeRender_zpsyktcdumk.jpg.html?o=15


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh your gonna have to post up more details on that flux capacitor.
Thats pretty cool!


----------



## victory82 (Jan 31, 2016)

Medi0gre said:


> Oh your gonna have to post up more details on that flux capacitor.
> Thats pretty cool!



the Flux capacitor has audio clips from the movie .. check out the youtube video ... cost me $80 to build the flux and another $40 for the audio ( speakers, metal plate, sound board )


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Would love it if you could post DIY build instructions for the flux capacitor.... did you wing it? Or find online help?

Nice work!


----------

